# Z445 Very rough idle.



## lawnman94 (May 3, 2013)

My z445 has about 350 hours, been maintenanced every season and is well kept up.
It starts acting up after starting, reeving almost like in a car pushing gas peddle. It does not do this while blades are engaged. I have cleaned all the carburetor inside and out, clean air filter, and new fuel filter. It may be bad fuel pump or clogged muffler. Any advise?


----------



## patsiilive (May 2, 2013)

Try checking your choke and throttle range adjustment. Those models the control is one knob that you push through the throttle range and into the choke. if it comes out of adjustment (and they do) it may cause the symptom you are describing.


----------

